# General > Business >  Does Anyone Need A Helping Hand

## chocolatechip

Hi, my name is Naomi, I'm offering my help to help families with young children. I will help you with the general tidying up or ironing. I live in Lybster. I can come at anytime. I will charge £6.20 an hour. I don't drive so I can't do anyone outside of the village. I won't work on Friday Mornings or Friday afternoons between 1pm and 3 Pm but after that I will. Saturday and Sundays I don't work.
But my main aim is to help families with young children an if they wanted to spend a bit of time with them my service allows them to do so. Please do not hesitate to get in touch via here or a pm thanks Chocolate-Chip :Grin:

----------


## tiger woods

> Hi, my name is Naomi, I'm offering my help to help families with young children. I will help you with the general tidying up or ironing. I live in Lybster. I can come at anytime. I will charge £6.20 an hour. I don't drive so I can't do anyone outside of the village. I won't work on Friday Mornings or Friday afternoons between 1pm and 3 Pm but after that I will. Saturday and Sundays I don't work.
> But my main aim is to help families with young children an if they wanted to spend a bit of time with them my service allows them to do so. Please do not hesitate to get in touch via here or a pm thanks Chocolate-Chip


Are you for real?

----------


## Dadie

You have slightly confused me with your working hours...so lets try to get this right
 You will work Monday - Thursday.
And Fridays after 3pm.
And only in Lybster
And you do ironing/ Light household duties.
Mothers help?
£6.20 ph

----------


## rogermellie

do you have any training for this kind of work ?

do you have a disclosure allowing you to work with young families ?

what you're offering sounds similar to Home Start and Sure Start which are both free to families needing help.

but hey ho, good luck !

----------


## chocolatechip

> do you have any training for this kind of work ?
> 
> do you have a disclosure allowing you to work with young families ?
> 
> what you're offering sounds similar to Home Start and Sure Start which are both free to families needing help.
> 
> but hey ho, good luck !


Thanks! I didn't realize these services where about! But thanks and yes Monday to Thursday and Fridays after 3pm I only saying that as I have something regular on Friday morning and driving lessons on Friday afternoon.

----------


## tiger woods

> Hi, my name is Naomi, I'm offering my help to help families with young children. I will help you with the general tidying up or ironing. I live in Lybster. I can come at anytime. I will charge £6.20 an hour. I don't drive so I can't do anyone outside of the village. I won't work on Friday Mornings or Friday afternoons between 1pm and 3 Pm but after that I will. Saturday and Sundays I don't work.
> But my main aim is to help families with young children an if they wanted to spend a bit of time with them my service allows them to do so. Please do not hesitate to get in touch via here or a pm thanks Chocolate-Chip


 Are you Nigerian and should I send you my bank details?

----------


## im behind you

fonejacker,facejacker and now caithness orgjacker it's alot of monies.

----------


## LoneSomeDove

Are you a registered help and are you open to a police check, because i doubt any respectable family is going to let a complete stranger enter the house and look after the house and children.

----------


## richard1976

hey leave the poor girl alone all she is simply trying to do is take a load off people that maybe dont have the time or not well enough, and earning a bit of extra cash at the same time. at no point did she say to look after the peoples kids. she said ironing and light housework. i do this myself and the people i  work for are very grateful for the extra bit of help around the home its also nice for them to just have somebody different to talk to i always have a coffee and a chat with the people i work for and if hey need a trip to the shops i always offer.  im sure this is all naomi is doing give her a break. vicky

----------


## Dadie

I was only trying to make sense of her working hours as I thought it would help those that are wanting her help!
It would be good to get help during the holidays...but im too far away :Frown: 
And I didnt realise what I actually manage to do while Lauren is at nursery...as for ironing there is lots and lots :: 
It would be like having a housework fairy... im told they exist but havent seen one yet!

----------


## chocolatechip

> hey leave the poor girl alone all she is simply trying to do is take a load off people that maybe dont have the time or not well enough, and earning a bit of extra cash at the same time. at no point did she say to look after the peoples kids. she said ironing and light housework. i do this myself and the people i  work for are very grateful for the extra bit of help around the home its also nice for them to just have somebody different to talk to i always have a coffee and a chat with the people i work for and if hey need a trip to the shops i always offer.  im sure this is all naomi is doing give her a break. vicky



Thank you for your support

----------


## highland red

> Are you Nigerian and should I send you my bank details?


Cheeky.............and a bit naughty too!




P.S......But I do know where you're coming from. :Wink:

----------


## Corrie 3

Hey come on, a young girl is trying to provide a service and make some money, how many people do you know are prepared to do cleaning and ironing so that parents can spend some time with their children...What a shallow lot you are, just because you wont work then you shoudnt try and stop others from earning a decent living.
As for a Nigerian and should I give you my bank details isnt that a bit racist Tiger? And you dare condemn me for having opions on Gays!!! Shame on you and leave the poor girl alone!!!

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## richard1976

well said corrie i couldnt agree more. go for it naomi and hope it all works out your doing a good thing its a shame not all people see it that way good luck.xx

----------


## tiger woods

> Hey come on, a young girl is trying to provide a service and make some money, how many people do you know are prepared to do cleaning and ironing so that parents can spend some time with their children...What a shallow lot you are, just because you wont work then you shoudnt try and stop others from earning a decent living.
> As for a Nigerian and should I give you my bank details isnt that a bit racist Tiger? And you dare condemn me for having opions on Gays!!! Shame on you and leave the poor girl alone!!!


 You'll be signing up then?

----------


## tiger woods

> well said corrie i couldnt agree more. go for it naomi and hope it all works out your doing a good thing its a shame not all people see it that way good luck.xx


You'll be signing up as well then?

----------


## Dadie

How about a wee ad in the shop in Lybster...just state the hours like I did in my first post as more people that would make use of your services would see it there!

----------


## balto

tell you i could do with someone like this, but unfortunatly i live nowhere near lybster, goodluck  anyway.

----------


## chocolatechip

Thank you all to all those in favour. I like the idea of the poster idea which I never really thought of. If any-one in Lybster wants me please don't hesitate to pm me via here. Once again thank you xx :Grin:

----------


## richard1976

signing up for what tiger?

----------


## tiger woods

> signing up for what tiger?


 A shafting, that's what.

----------


## Doreen

nEVER MIND THEM RUDE ORGERS HOPE YOU FIND A JOB AT LEAST YOU ARE MAKING THE EFFORT TO FIND A JOB GOOD LUCK CHOCOLATECHIP  :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

> Hey come on, a young girl is trying to provide a service and make some money, how many people do you know are prepared to do cleaning and ironing so that parents can spend some time with their children...What a shallow lot you are, just because you wont work then you shoudnt try and stop others from earning a decent living.
> As for a Nigerian and should I give you my bank details isnt that a bit racist Tiger? And you dare condemn me for having opions on Gays!!! Shame on you and leave the poor girl alone!!!


My thoughts exactly leave the poor girl alone, at least she's trying, not like some that just hang around getting drunk and abusing drugs all at the expense of the tax payer. As for the racist remarks I thought we had moved out of the dark ages. If anyone doe's not like anyone from outside the area why dont you go live in one of these foreign places and tell the locals what you think.

----------


## tiger woods

> My thoughts exactly leave the poor girl alone, at least she's trying, not like some that just hang around getting drunk and abusing drugs all at the expense of the tax payer. As for the racist remarks I thought we had moved out of the dark ages. If anyone doe's not like anyone from outside the area why dont you go live in one of these foreign places and tell the locals what you think.


It was a joke ya dummy. Have you never recieved one of those emails from the daughter of a dead Nigerian General wanting to deposit money in your account?

----------


## richard1976

im not going to get shafted nor do i do it to anybody. i am doin what naomi is trying to do and not one of the people i do jobs for think im shafting them. you really are a very shallow person. vicky

----------


## Rictina

> It was a joke ya dummy. Have you never received one of those emails from the daughter of a dead Nigerian General wanting to deposit money in your account?


Joke, poor taste, not laughing. Did I miss something where did the original post make the sugestion you claim.

----------


## telfordstar

Once again the "moaners and trouble makers" of the org are out in force again  ::

----------


## sweetpea

> Hi, my name is Naomi, I'm offering my help to help families with young children. I will help you with the general tidying up or ironing. I live in Lybster. I can come at anytime. I will charge £6.20 an hour. I don't drive so I can't do anyone outside of the village. I won't work on Friday Mornings or Friday afternoons between 1pm and 3 Pm but after that I will. Saturday and Sundays I don't work.
> But my main aim is to help families with young children an if they wanted to spend a bit of time with them my service allows them to do so. Please do not hesitate to get in touch via here or a pm thanks Chocolate-Chip


##More power to your elbow CC. Ignore all the negative stuff. If you want to make a go of it then good on you.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Well done for using your initiative in trying to get some work.................looks like the children are out to play on the org once again never mind no doubt the play session will be short lived  ::

----------


## chocolatechip

Thank you so much all the ones with the POSITIVE FEED BACK!!! Forgot to mention I won't be making a proper go of it until 2 weeks time as I will be away this week coming and I'll be away for a week. But once again thanks all again for the GOOD FEED BACK!

----------


## Rictina

> Well done for using your initiative in trying to get some work.................looks like the children are out to play on the org once again never mind no doubt the play session will be short lived


Hi could please tell me who that comment was aimed at?

----------


## Serenity

> It was a joke ya dummy. Have you never recieved one of those emails from the daughter of a dead Nigerian General wanting to deposit money in your account?


Obviously this went way over the heads of everyone jumping on the racist bandwagon. 
Nice to see someone trying to better themselves though. I'm sure the original poster will be declaring all proceeds from this correctly?

----------


## Serenity

> Thank you so much all the ones with the POSITIVE FEED BACK!!! Forgot to mention I won't be making a proper go of it until 2 weeks time as I will be away this week coming and I'll be away for a week. But once again thanks all again for the GOOD FEED BACK!


If you are planning on making a proper go of this you really need to do some research into declaring earnings and perhaps even becoming self employed (not sure on the exact rules myself).
At this stage I think you should just be using the org to get an idea of demand.

----------


## Serenity

> Joke, poor taste, not laughing. Did I miss something where did the original post make the sugestion you claim.


It may not have been the best placed joke ever but in context definitely not racist.

Eta: Just remembered a recent thread by the OP who was trying to sell a train ticket for more than she paid for it and more than anyone booking the ticket would pay. Maybe the comparison is not that far from the truth (tongue in cheek before anyone gets on the defensive).

----------


## tiger woods

> Thank you so much all the ones with the POSITIVE FEED BACK!!! Forgot to mention I won't be making a proper go of it until 2 weeks time as I will be away this week coming and I'll be away for a week. But once again thanks all again for the GOOD FEED BACK!


 Aye, your good. Get the idiots who are supporting you to leave their bank account details, mothers maiden name and pets name to speed up the process for you. Remember to inform Inland Revenue of your plans.

----------


## rogermellie

> Obviously this went way over the heads of everyone jumping on the racist bandwagon. 
> Nice to see someone trying to better themselves though. I'm sure the original poster will be declaring all proceeds from this correctly?



of course they will be, do you think she just plucked the figure 6.20 out of thin air ?
it's all been costed with deductions/insurance etc taken into account 

sheesh  ::  honestly !

----------


## Rictina

::   ::   ::

----------


## Serenity

> of course they will be, do you think she just plucked the figure 6.20 out of thin air ?
> it's all been costed with deductions/insurance etc taken into account 
> 
> sheesh  honestly !



Well considering she originally posted this on the "Job Vacancies" section where there is a sticky stating no job wanted ads and also common sense would dictate that is not the best place to start advertising a business it appears completely possible to me that £6.20 was plucked out of thin air. I could be wrong.
Either way I WAS trying to be helpful  :Grin:

----------


## tiger woods

> If you are planning on making a proper go of this you really need to do some research into declaring earnings and perhaps even becoming self employed (not sure on the exact rules myself).
> At this stage I think you should just be using the org to get an idea of demand.


 Judging by the ammount of saps on here she'll do very well.

----------


## Tubthumper

Tiger, Tiger, burning bright
What is in thy heid the night
We're all saps on Orger site?
One it takes to know!
So are you troll or full of spite -
Maybe you should go

----------


## rogermellie

> Tiger, Tiger, burning bright
> What is in thy heid the night
> We're all saps on Orger site?
> One it takes to know!
> So are you troll or full of spite -
> Maybe you should go



now see i would have gone for the obvious word that rhymes with spite, but then this is a family forum

----------


## tiger woods

> Tiger, Tiger, burning bright
> What is in thy heid the night
> We're all saps on Orger site?
> One it takes to know!
> So are you troll or full of spite -
> Maybe you should go


Only those who can't see through this scam are saps, Can you see through it?

----------


## Serenity

Wow, it finally ended up in the correct place  :Smile:

----------


## smiles

dont mean to be nasty but i really do not think anyone is going to want this not only are u selling yourself at over the minimum wage but u also will not leave lybster so there fore that does not give u alot of opportunity to even start a business, plus another thing is there are help for families in wick and thurso which is free of charge, maybe you should try weekend work..... that may be your only option as the sure start does not do weekends either, plus one more thing people is going to have plenty of money to employ you its not like you are a registered childminder where the goverment helps with costs for working families!

Again im not being nasty, just honest.

----------


## Anfield

> Only those who can't see through this scam are saps, Can you see through it?


So that we all know what to look out for,  could you give us more details on this "scam" and how it works?
or to be more subtle:

Put Up or Shut Up

----------


## Dadie

There is another person offering similar services, washing, ironing, dog walking and they have not been slated!
Just because CC offered her services primarily to families though nothing she has offered to do is linked to the childrens care she has been slated.
Why?
Ps people doing ironing or domestic duties can and do charge more than £6.20 ph.

Oh
And
Home start does not do household chores.

----------


## smiles

well she aint going to get any business ..... be realistic you are clearly all deluded! lets be serious lybster has got a real big population hasnt it!
And sure start , pultney town peoples project i believe DO infact help with domestic duties! 
So You all get with the REAL world you clearly are not!

----------


## smiles

OH but PPP do house hold cores  .....FACT
it is free of charge also a FACT

----------


## Dadie

How many households in Lybster have both parents working all day?
Or single parents out working?
Or proffessional couples not wanting to do the housework?
I know of at least 1 couple that get their ironing done for them in the Lybster area... so there is some people there that may use these type of services... ok its not going to be a fulltime job...

----------


## smiles

yes and how many are unemployed?

and how many have that good a job that they could afford this??

Yes thats what i thought....not many....obviously! :Wink:

----------


## Dadie

How many people who need help dont meet the PPP or home help criteria?
And could do with help for a couple of hours a week?

----------


## smiles

and how many people live in lybster.... do u fit CC criteria?? 

GET REAL PEOPLE!!

----------


## Dadie

No I dont live in her catchment area... but if I did I would.
Heck if I didnt have so much washing and ironing of my own I would consider taking in some as it seems to bring in some well needed pocketmoney for luxuries!

----------


## Moira

> dont mean to be nasty but ....
> <SNIP>
> 
> Again im not being nasty, just honest.


You've twice mentioned "nasty".   Why are you so much bothered?  Have you reported your concerns to the Admin of this Site?

I hate ironing and don't qualify for the PPP criteria.  Am I angry? - No.  Disappointed? - Yes.  :Smile:

----------

